# Who on earth............



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

... would honestly fall for this?



> After the last yearly computations of your financial functioning we have
> defined that youhave the right to obtain a tax rebate of 934.80.Please
> confirm the tax rebate claim and permit us have6-9 days so that we
> execute it.A rebate can be postponed for a variety of reasons.For
> ...


I know that HMRC are not generally held in very high esteem, but would they really be that bad?


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Hopefully no one because if they do and they access the email content they will possibly end up with the Dridex <<virus on their computer.


----------



## Jimblob44 (Oct 26, 2013)

spykal said:


> Hi
> 
> Hopefully no one because if they do and they access the email content they will possibly end up with the Dridex <<virus on their computer.


Depite the many warnings and availability of security programs etc there will always be some who act on these kind of emails and open themselves up to all kinds of heartache:frown2: I always work on the rule that unless I have requested, by email, any correspondence from banks HMRC or similar then I simply ignore such communication. 
I have read reports of people getting drawn into scams via email and losing tens of thousands of pounds because the deeper they get drawn in the harder it is to admit they have been the victim of a con and so they continue giving away their cash convinced they will be rewarded by a big payout in the end.

Jim.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Jimblob44 said:


> Depite the many warnings and availability of security programs etc there will always be some who act on these kind of emails and open themselves up to all kinds of heartache:frown2: I always work on the rule that unless I have requested, by email, any correspondence from banks HMRC or similar then I simply ignore such communication.
> I have read reports of people getting drawn into scams via email and losing tens of thousands of pounds because the deeper they get drawn in the harder it is to admit they have been the victim of a con and so they continue giving away their cash convinced they will be rewarded by a big payout in the end.
> 
> Jim.


Sorry, but anyone who is taken in by emails of that "quality" doesn't deserve to have any money.


----------



## Jimblob44 (Oct 26, 2013)

Stanner said:


> Sorry, but anyone who is taken in by emails of that "quality" doesn't deserve to have any money.


Well they won't have any if they are taken in by those emails :grin2:

But seriously, just because some people are , lets say more gullible, than the ordinary Joe (It could be an elderly person, like your mum or mine) doesn't mean they deserve to lose everything. These cons have been around for decades, instead of email addresses they used postal addresses, indeed some of still use "snail mail".
Not everyone has a cynical gen like us, that makes them question every communication, and some scams are so good that at first glance you may be taken in.
More education is what's needed, a public info film on the dangers of email scams and how to spot them and reinforce the fact that banks etc will not ask for pin numbers or private information via email.:nerd:

Jim.


----------



## RobbieC9159 (Feb 22, 2015)

unfortunately, my brother in law fell for the "Microsoft" phone scam and let someone have remote control of his computer. He is 75 years old and did not realise that there is no way that anyone would know that the computer on his desk was linked to his name and phone number. They disabled his internet access and demanded £199.00 to get back online. Luckily, I saw him before he handed over his bank details otherwise they would have cleared his bank account. I downloaded Kaspersky Rescue Disc and got him back online. I also advised him to contact his bank and credit card company to advise them that his security had been compromised just in case.


----------

